# DataFlavor für HTML-formatierten Text im JEditorPane



## TheBear (22. Aug 2006)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,
ich habe heute einen halben Tag an einem Problem geknackt, das ich wohl allein nicht gelöst bekomme. Folgende ist die Ausgangssituation:

- Ich bin festgelegt auf Java 1.3 (da ich im Umfeld von Oracle Forms arbeite)
- Ich habe ein JEditorPane, in das ich HTML-Text schreibe (Content-Type "text/html"), wird aber nur zur Anzeige und nicht zum editieren benutzt.

Nun würde ich gerne eine Copy/Paste-Möglichkeit implementieren, die die HTML-Formatierungen beibehält und beim einfügen (beispielsweise in Word) diese auch sichtbar sind. Es scheint da eine Lösung für zu geben, denn das JEditorPane von Java 5 bringt dieses Feature bereits mit (also HTML-Tabellen werde zu Word-Tabellen, Überschriften werden auch in Word zu Überschrifen etc.). 

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit ein solches Verhalten auch unter früheren Java-Versionen zu erreichen?

Folgendes habe ich bereits versucht:
- Eine Klasse HTMLSelection, die die Interfaces Transferable und ClipboardOwner implentiert
- Die Klasse aktzeptiert genau eine DataFlavor mit Content-Type "text/html" und Repräsentationsklasse String 


```
new DataFlavor("text/html; class=java.lang.String");
```

Damit war es mir möglich, HTML-formatierten Text aus Java in die Zwischenablage zu schreiben, und nach Java wieder einzulesen. Leider hatte es auf andere Programme (z. B. Word) keinen Effekt, also bei strg-v passiert einfach nichts.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Welche DataFlavor muss man erstellen, damit auch andere Programme das "verstehen"?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Björn Fischer


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2006)

Bei mir funktioniert das tadellos:

```
Transferable trans = new Transferable() {
		
			public boolean isDataFlavorSupported(DataFlavor flavor)
			{
				if(flavor.getMimeType().equals("text/html;class=java.lang.String"))
					return true;
				return false;
			}
		
			public DataFlavor[] getTransferDataFlavors()
			{
				try
				{
					return new DataFlavor[] {new DataFlavor("text/html;class=java.lang.String")};
				}
				catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
				{
					// TODO Auto-generated catch block
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
				return null;
				
			}
		
			public Object getTransferData(DataFlavor flavor)
					throws UnsupportedFlavorException, IOException
			{
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				return "<h1>YAY</h1>";
			}
		
		};
		Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard().setContents(trans, null);
```
Liegt vieleicht an dem Leerzeichen das du im MimeType gemacht hast


----------



## TheBear (23. Aug 2006)

Hi Wildcard,
vielen Dank für die Schnelle Antwort 

Das mit dem leerzeichen hatte ich irgendwoher kopiert... Leider habe ich die Sourcen gerade nicht hier, aber das werde ich gleich morgen auf der Arbeit mal probieren. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall.

Björn


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2006)

So, nun habe ich das mal ausgetestet und versucht, Deine Lösung bei mir abzubilden. Ich habe also die Klasse:


```
public class TUPHTMLSelection implements Transferable
{		       
	public boolean isDataFlavorSupported(DataFlavor flavor)
	{
		if(flavor.getMimeType().equals("text/html;class=java.lang.String"))
			return true;
		return false;
	}
	
	public DataFlavor[] getTransferDataFlavors()
	{
		try
		{
			return new DataFlavor[] {new DataFlavor("text/html;class=java.lang.String")};
		}
		catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		return null;
	
	}
	
	public Object getTransferData(DataFlavor flavor)
									throws UnsupportedFlavorException, IOException
	{
		return "<h1>YAY</h1>";
	}

};
```

Die sollte eigentlich ziemlich genau dem entsprechen, was Du vorgeschlagen hast. Nun lege ich an anderer Stelle dieses Transferable-Objekt in die Zwischenablage. Um zu sehen ob es wirklich drin ist, lese ich es direkt danach wieder aus und gebe die Daten auf der Konsole aus:


```
Clipboard clp = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard();
			TUPHTMLSelection selection = new TUPHTMLSelection();
			clp.setContents(selection, null);
			  
			String data = "";

			try
			{
				data = (String)clp.getContents(this).getTransferData(new DataFlavor("text/html;class=java.lang.String"));
			} catch (Exception e)
			{
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
			System.out.println(data);
```

Das klappt auch, es wird "<h1>YAY</h1>" auf der Konsole ausgegeben. Leider hat das immer noch keinen Effekt auf andere Windows-Anwendungen wie z. B. Word. Dort ist der Einfügen-Menüpunkt deaktiviert (und strg-v hat demnach auch keinen effekt). 

Hättest Du vielleicht noch einen Tip wie ich das beheben könnte? Mit welchem JDK arbeitest Du? Ich benutze (gezwungenermaßen) 1.3.1_17.

Vielen Dank! Schönen Gruß

Björn


----------



## TheBear (24. Aug 2006)

Woops, tut mir leid, habe versehentlich als "Gast" gepostet (s.o.). War aber eigentlich TheBear   

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2006)

Hmm, tut mir leid, da bin ich überfragt. Mit Java 5 hat das Word bei mir akzeptiert. Vieleicht liegt's auch an der Word Version  ???:L 
Versuch's mal mit Java 5, wenn es dann funktioniert kannst du zumindest ausschließen das es am Code liegt.


----------



## TheBear (24. Aug 2006)

Oha, jo, Du hast recht, mit Java 5 läuft das bei mir auch. Hmpf, sowas blödes...  ???:L 

Vielleicht kennt noch jemand eine Möglichkteit, das mit Java 1.3/1.4 zu realisieren?

Trotzdem schönen Dank für Deine Mühen 

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Wildcard (24. Aug 2006)

Geht's mit 1.4 auch nicht, oder nimmst du das einfach mal an?
An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal die known-Bugs für 1.3 durchsuchen, und wenn da nichts steht, ruhig auch mal im SUN Forum nachfragen. Ist zwar sehr trollig dort, dafür gibt's aber auch viele die Ahnung haben


----------



## TheBear (25. Aug 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geht's mit 1.4 auch nicht, oder nimmst du das einfach mal an?
> An deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal die known-Bugs für 1.3 durchsuchen, und wenn da nichts steht, ruhig auch mal im SUN Forum nachfragen. Ist zwar sehr trollig dort, dafür gibt's aber auch viele die Ahnung haben



Nein, mit JDK1.4.x klappt es leider auch nicht, das habe ich ausprobiert.

Sun forum ist eine gute Idee, da werde ich demnächst mal posten. Aber vorerst umgehe ich das Problem. 

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Gruß

Björn


----------

